

Password Manager LastPass Warns of Breach - nithinr6
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/password-manager-lastpass-warns-of-breach/

======
chmaynard
The hacksters seem to have the upper hand right now (mid 2015). I use a
password manager called 1Password. The 1Password app syncs the vault across
all my devices using iCloud. I hope and pray that the vendor (AgileBits)
doesn't keep a copy on their servers.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721212)

